# Myspace for IBS



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,In previous conversations held in this forum, I have noticed a need for members to further express their individual personality and charismatic character with fellow IBSers. Currently, there is no place for people with IBS to connect, without charge and with modern communication options accessible (ex. with pictures, music and videos). As such, I created a very simple and free myspace profile (link below, affectionately titled Irresistible but Solitary) where hopefully, people may want to connect and make friends. I hope this profile will be a place where people suffering from IBS can share pictures, music and more, without hesitation while using the free services provided by myspace.If you already have a myspace account please add me and post a comment.1.	This profile is set to private, so no one from the general public can have access.







)2.	As a result of #1, you will need your own personal profile in order to view this profile. (Links with directions are located at the end of this post).3.	The Irresistible but Solitary link will be posted on the IBS forums (Young Adult's Issues and the Products, Services and Websites forums) for as long as the respective forums allows or if participation is very low at the end of 3 months, whichever comes first.4.	The profile will not distinctly refer to IBS, but I hope it will benefit those that suffer from it.Thank you for your time and see you on myspace







. Okay here goes.......http://www.myspace.com/IrresistibleButSolitaryDonâ€™t know about myspace. Please click belowâ€¦â€¦..http://www.myspace.com/Modules/Common/Pages/Privacy.aspx (Privacy Policy)A must read of all users of myspace. Please click below.http://www.myspace.com/Modules/Common/Page...Conditions.aspxFrequently asked Questions (FAQ) can help you set up. Please use the link belowâ€¦.http://www.myspace.com/Modules/Help/Pages/...46-72c31c5143f7 Ready? Wanna join? Please use the link below to create your profileâ€¦http://www1.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=join


----------



## drothreign (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll check it out


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Techinically, this forum is a place where people come to connect, and talk, and share pictures (there is a photo album option on here!).You can't have music though. I have a myspac account, will add.


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

i've added you as a friedn. if anyone wants to add me it's http://www.myspace.com/lucyloves80


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

You've been added. Thanks for joining.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Cryin I asked to be added too ........How was your New Years Eve/day mine was not so good,


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Rim,It was ok. Sorry to hear that yours did not go so well. I hope 2007 brings you more joy than '06. Thanks for the support


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Your welcome cryin ,did you add me to your friends list on myspace ?? Looking forward to seeing you there ,rimjobber


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Ooh! Me me.myspaz thing


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice profile!! Welcome and enjoy. Dont forget to add a comment.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Merci Beaucoup! Will hopefully contribute something...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I posted this note today about Revolution Health launching and providing us with invitations while they are in Beta mode.It is in part a healthminded social network. Worth checking out!http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/292101872Jeff


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Anything is something.Thanks


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Jeff! I'll check it out :*)


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

hey thanks. add me too...we can talk about IBS and stuff. www.myspace.com/naomie_iv2


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Naomie!


----------



## Glamour_Dollxoxo (Oct 30, 2006)

Add me! www.myspace.com/glamour_dollxoxo


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yay!! Hope you enjoy


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

add me too -- www.myspace.com/rimjobber69


----------



## TiredofIBS (Mar 6, 2005)

hey...could i get added? I'm not a young adult or is this only for young adults?http://www.myspace.com/surfbeachnut


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------

